# 2016 Grand Slam Tennis



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*2016 French Open *- Kyrgios headed for the nut house? 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/22/tennis/french-open-kyrgios-row-kvitova/index.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *2016 French Open *- Kyrgios headed for the nut house?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/22/tennis/french-open-kyrgios-row-kvitova/index.html


Shame such a boy just can't control himself.
Anyway, give me Tomáš Berdych any day of the week :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Andy Murray has got a battle on his hands!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> *Shame such a boy just can't control himself.*
> Anyway, give me Tomáš Berdych any day of the week :tiphat:


I enjoyed his 2014 grand slam breakthrough. Since then, I switch the channel.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Andy Murray has got a battle on his hands!


Won the 3rd, winning the 4th, and should prevail when play resumes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grigor Dimitrov , another promising young man, out


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder if Murray will be the Scot tonight, or the British number one in the news .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I wonder if Murray will be the Scot tonight, or the British number one in the news .


:lol:

You know us well!!

Andy loses = he's Scottish
Andy wins = he's British


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> You know us well!!
> 
> ...


Grandparents in Manchester.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

LalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala

I'm not watching...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> LalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaLalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> 
> I'm not watching...


Nobody forced you yo watch


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I tried not to watch,but I couldn't stand the anxiety of not knowing.
I watched the second half of the first set, but I couldn't stand the gut-felt anxiety. Djokovic almost escaped from the first set, and I didn't believe Andy could close it out until he did. Then I decided not to watch in case Djokovic started to take him apart, which he did. I came back at 3-0 in the second. I could just bear it, and the third set, because this growing feeling of helpless disappointment is so familiar. But after Murray lost his first service game in the 4th set I had to switch off. And lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala.

Scotland the Brave.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TV, to brighten your spirits, Andy holding the bigger hardware at the '15 Montreal Masters. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> TV, to brighten your spirits, Andy holding the bigger hardware at the '15 Montreal Masters. :tiphat:


He sure do smile a bit more :lol:
My goodness how can a young man be so grumpy all the time.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> He sure do smile a bit more :lol:
> My goodness how can a young man be so grumpy all the time.


He's a Scot! We don't do smiley only dour.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> He's a Scot! We don't do smiley only dour.


Except for Anita Manning that is.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you see purple and green it means.......


Wimbledon.​
Any predictions?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> If you see purple and green it means.......
> 
> 
> Wimbledon.​
> Any predictions?


Yup. Djokovic 6-3 3-6 7-5 6-1 v Murray, a week on Sunday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yup. Djokovic 6-3 3-6 7-5 6-1 v Murray, a week on Sunday.


I see, very boring weeks ahead, you do know that 20 years ago( 1996) a dark horse won.
A hum, from the Netherlands


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Richard Krajicek? (actually I didn't have to google that!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Richard Krajicek? (actually I didn't have to google that!)


Game set and match :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

It ain't the same without young Ralph...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kieran said:


> It ain't the same without young Ralph...


Dare I ask whom you are referring to?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Dare I ask whom you are referring to?


Mister Nadal, of course... :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Mister Nadal, of course... :tiphat:


Thanks you, to me he's more know as Raffa


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Djoker choked! Not many of us saw that coming. Terrible match, but fair play to Big Sam!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good for Sam, the stars aligned. Some have been suggesting serving yips for Joker. He's tired. He'll be back, and successfully defend his US Open title.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Top half of the Mens' singles draw looks like a semi final between Raonic and Federer (or possibly Nishikori), but in the bottom half I'm not so confident. Murray or Gasquet vs Berdych or Tomic, possibly?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Good for Sam, the stars aligned. Some have been suggesting serving yips for Joker. He's tired. He'll be back, and successfully defend his US Open title.


You never disappoint me, always the bright site of live.
( his playing was rubbish though)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

It was fascinating to see Djokovic not play at his best, something I don't think I've seen before. He wasn't yet such a good player at the last point in his career when he routinely lost matches in grand slam tournaments. I'd forgotten he was fallible.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good for Sam, again. And Last 8 Club membership.

FWIW--Andy $70M, Joker $120M, Wedgie $120M, F $320M.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm praying for anyone but Wodger to win this now. There would be a damning indictments all round if a 35 year old skates to the title, with nary a sweat broke. I'm up for diversity this time, though I'd be happy if Andy wins it...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kieran said:


> I'm praying for anyone but Wodger to win this now. There would be a damning indictments all round if a 35 year old skates to the title, with nary a sweat broke. I'm up for diversity this time, though I'd be happy if Andy wins it...


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ladies final: *Vesnina* & Kerber

Mens final: *Raonic* & Tsonga

I can hope. It looks like The Beast & Andy may prevail.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Andy Murray's dismantling of Nick Kyrgios was clinical. Anyone remaining in the draw will have to play awfully well so to do if he continues to play that well (of course, Roger Federer is still eminently capable of playing well enough).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Andy Murray's* dismantling of Nick Kyrgios* was clinical. Anyone remaining in the draw will have to play awfully well so to do if he continues to play that well (of course, Roger Federer is still eminently capable of playing well enough).


I agree with John McEnroe (who has intimate knowledge of such matters) that Kyrgios is self-imploding.

F can certainly think well enough, if things gets too nervy for an opponent.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, but Nick has a history of losing against Andy. I thought Andy was cool, and brilliant. For Nick, he really needs to get a grip. Immense amounts of talent, zero mental fortitude. The bloke needs a coach very soon, because he said that, being his own coach, sometimes he lets whole weeks slide by doing nothing.

My nomination?

Pete Sampras. Pete would teach him how to focus on the match, and what he shouldn't be focusing on. Pete would cut through the BS and get him to see the bigger picture, including the great matchplay skills Nick lacks. I think it would be the perfect fit for Nick, because who couldn't respect Sampras, and fit in with any regime changes he proposes (including, presumably, an embargo on text messaging once you're on the court :lol: )...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Cilic had three match points and basically chucked up his dinner...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> ...looks like a semi final between Raonic and Federer ...[and one beween] Murray or Gasquet vs Berdych or Tomic...


Am I psychic or what?!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Andy makes me sweat yet again. Berdych is no mug so Andy will have to keep it going in the semi.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Andy would rather face Berdych than Raonic or Federer in the semi, nonetheless (famous last words...)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like the coolness of Berdych, such a gentlemen, however, he has no plan B, that's his problem.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

While I am not a fan of tennis, my wife is an avid follower of the sport, odd because she doesn't play it. As I type these words, she is seated before our TV watching the current match between V. Williams vs. Kerber. In men's, she is a confirmed Federer partisan, he who came back from 2 sets down yesterday to beat Cilic. I just listen to the pock! pock!, watch the balls bouncing to and fro, or read. But it's good to have my sweetheart back home after her long hospital stay. She could be watching celebrity golf, for all I care. :kiss:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I do like the coolness of Berdych, such a gentlemen, however, he has no plan B, that's his problem.


Plan A didn't survive all that long, did it?

Time is catching up with the remarkable Roger Federer.

Raonic v Murray might quite a match.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mad Milos really pulled it off, eh? Who'd have thunk it? That 12th game in the fourth set, Federer unraveling through two double faults when up 40-0, then Milos suddenly becoming assertive and aggressive to win the set, it seemed to me that Federer lost heart at some point, as if nerves and the knowledge that he had to win in four sets or die a death in the fifth, exhausted by his efforts. He choked, but he battled on, a losing battle. 

I think Murray will have too much canniness and experience for Milos in the final, but I'm delighted there's a new face on court for Wimbledon finals day! Makes a change from constantly seeing the Big 4 face each other all the time...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Shame Tomas didn't have a plan, he's past it , this was his once in a lifetime change for winning a grand slam .


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Come on Andy, basically, although tennis could benefit from a breakthrough by somebody different. The Milos generation will have to be passed over in this matter, and are they doomed to be generation that's got only a single major to their name (Cilic, 2014)?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

He should be the favourite, right? Right. 

No. 2 seed, best and most consistent player after Djokovic, veteran of 10 previous grand slam finals and two titles, Ivan Lendl in his box. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> He should be the favourite, right? Right.
> 
> No. 2 seed, best and most consistent player after Djokovic, veteran of 10 previous grand slam finals and two titles, Ivan Lendl in his box. What can possibly go wrong?


Wasn't that what Roger Federer also head in mind?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> He should be the favourite, right? Right.
> 
> No. 2 seed, best and most consistent player after Djokovic, veteran of 10 previous grand slam finals and two titles, Ivan Lendl in his box. What can possibly go wrong?


Well, nothing, as it happened!

Congratulations, Mr. Murray!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Now on to Rio to get gold just like 2012.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pimm's 'n haggis for everyone!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

One Andy Murray, there's only one Andy Murray!! Gaun yersel' big man. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> One Andy Murray, there's only one Andy Murray!! Gaun yersel' big man. :cheers:


No one is arguing about that 
He's not very likeable though .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> No one is arguing about that
> He's not very likeable though .


I thought the same, but he's mellowed and I like him a little bit now!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I thought the same, but he's mellowed and I like him a little bit now!
> 
> View attachment 86436


One should think he be even more frozen by that bath.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> No one is arguing about that
> He's not very likeable though .


With the caveat that neither of us (presumably) knows him personally, I can't see why people think this. In demeanour, he's a perfectly ordinary young Scots middle-class man, not very different to most of the friends I grew up with. OK, he's not at all ordinary in other ways, but he's not a performing monkey trained in PR skills.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> With the caveat that neither of us (presumably) knows him personally, I can't see why people think this. In demeanour, he's a perfectly ordinary young Scots middle-class man, not very different to most of the friends I grew up with. OK, he's not at all ordinary in other ways, but he's not a performing monkey trained in PR skills.


That's not the point, one don't have to be someone he / she is not but ,he looks always suspicious, if he doubt everything even Sue Barker says or ask him, whilst I have the idea, she's the most professional reporters from them all.
Smiling cost nothing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Terrific match with (4) Wedgie and (24) Pouille.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Watching Nadal is torturing one self.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Andy is the Scott again, grumble about anything and everyone except his playing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arise *Sir* Andy


----------

